
Show HN: A Search Engine That Solves a Nationwide Problem - browseu
http://www.browseu.com/
======
namenotrequired
Just as a heads up: "Total debt has surpassed (enter number)" on
[http://browseu.com/about-us.php](http://browseu.com/about-us.php)

~~~
browseu
wow... thank you for that.

~~~
namenotrequired
No problem. Congrats on the launch and all the best!

